# shark bite



## Rusty (Nov 15, 2016)

What is a "shark bite" in plumbing?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2016)

A push together fitting so there's no solder joints. Used with pex piping.


----------



## MScott (Nov 15, 2016)

They can also be used on copper pipes or to join copper to pex. Rather expensive if you have a lot of joints but fast and great for repairs.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks, I have used them, but never heard them called that.


----------



## MScott (Nov 15, 2016)

Shark Bite is a brand name. There are other similar products by other manufacturers.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2016)

...and although they say they could be used anywhere, all the plumbers on the plumbingforums website recommend only using them in exposed areas.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't recommend them at all unless it is a temp repair.


----------



## WyrTwister (Dec 15, 2016)

I have used them as temporary repairs , in repairs .

     I ran a new water line from the meter to the house .  But I used the crilp ring style of connector .

     Could not bring myaelf to trust tghe push fit connectors , permantly .

God bless
Wyr


----------

